# Burton Ion vs Burton Imperial



## CaptainKazu (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi everyone

The gear I have:
- capita kazu kokubo pro 2018, 154
- Burton Genesis 2018 medium
I am a guy who loves going of the groom and between the trees and in powder. That's why I am looking for a maximum respons to be able to do quick and fast turns. 

I hate going into the park so I am not looking for any of that.

I have the option between the Burton Ion and Burton Imperial. I don't mind paying more. I have tried both of them and they are both confortable. The Ion is much more stiffer so it's maybe better for what I am looking for. 

What do you people think of it?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I can't speak to the difference in stiffness between the two. I know they are both quite stiff though. Life liners are supposed to be the good stuff though


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I have tried both on in the past. Ion is a much better boot. Or get DC Travis Rice boots like I did. They are great!!! Burton shit is over-priced.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I have tried both on in the past. Ion is a much better boot. Or get DC Travis Rice boots like I did. They are great!!! Burton shit is over-priced.


Burton stuff isssss pretty pricey...youre probably best off in size 11 ride insano with 11 days on them that I have for sale...


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

I've had both. 

I liked my Imperials but they broke down and turned into mush. And then the lacing system completely ripped out when I was in Utah. Super rad. Had to duct tape my boot so I could finish my trip. 

But the new ones are nicer. Better lacing system. Little beefier. 

The ion's are way stiffer. Mine actually hurt my feet quite a bit but that's a person to person issue not a boot issue. I swapped the liner out for the team liner I picked up a couple years ago and it seems more comfortable. 


Both are very nice boots so it comes down to what you want.... stiff or not stiff. LOL! Looking at what you're looking for... I'd go Ion.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had both and the Ion is the way to go for what you're looking for.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I have tried both on in the past. Ion is a much better boot. Or get DC Travis Rice boots like I did. They are great!!! Burton shit is over-priced.


Disagree. Imperial is a much better all-rounder boot - many of the Burton guys use them. The Ion is something fairly specific - a pretty stiff boot with maximum board feel/almost no cushioning. Both of those features are not great for the majority of riders.


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> WasabiCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried both on in the past. Ion is a much better boot. Or get DC Travis Rice boots like I did. They are great!!! Burton shit is over-priced.
> ...


Curious how many days you have in either of them?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

OneManArmy said:


> Curious how many days you have in either of them?


Several seasons on Ions. Not as much time on the Imperials.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Go Imperial's all the way.
Only if you buy the mint pair of Imperials, that I have.

In a size 10.5

If you're NOT going to buy my imperials.

Then most definitely the ions.
I've had ions, and they were super comfy.
They were a bit big though.
Hence the comfy-ness of them.

Actually never tried the imperials before.
But for me personally.
If the ions are even a bit stiffer than the imperials?
I'm going ions.

You prolly don't want quite as stiff a boot as I do?
So imperials it is then.
Good choice, I woulda picked those to if I were in your shoes :embarrased1:


TT


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I broke out the new boa Ions with Life liners and am predictably impressed. Super comfy from the first run, and I think overall the boot is stiffer than earlier versions with speed lace and Infinite 4 liner. Ion is the boot you want if you like supportive yet comfy, and can live with the thinner outsole. Imperial has better cushioned vibrams outsole so go that way if this is what you like.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

I ride powder with Ions and they are really stiff.
I didn't break them down yet but I can say that if you buy a pair of IONs, you are searching for a durable boot that will have a solid performance throughout the years. It does not mean that is the most suitable choice for riding powder. If you are searching for responsiveness, you already have that with the Genesis bindings so you dont need to have an extra mile with the ION boots. With the Genesis bindings, I would use any boot from the Burton lineup similar to the Almighty, AMBs or Imperial.


----------

